# How much did you pay for your A3?



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

We have a current mileage thread going, I thought it'd be a good idea to discuss how much you picked up your car for & what options, mods, warranty, & what mileage it had when you took delivery. I'll start:

2006 3.2 = $17K / 38K miles (used) KW V1, CAI, Upgraded Haldex, Xenons, No open Sky, No Cold Weather, Platinum extended warranty until 60K miles or 06/2013
(them there mods all came with the purchase)

eace:
opcorn:


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

06. DSG w/paddles. Open Sky. Tan Leather. Bluetooth. Bose. 50k miles. $14,000. Mods it came with: 19x8.5 RS4 reps and blown shocks


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

8k on the odo - $31k - Picked up 3/26/10 - 2 wks to the date that my '06 was totaled 

Options and Mods --- See below :wave: :laugh:


----------



## Ratfester (Jul 10, 2008)

'06 3.2 for $14,900, 63k miles, Cold Weather, Open Sky, Bluetooth, Bose, 18", everything but NAV I think.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

'08 with cold weather package, lava gray paint, bluetooth integration, Titanium package... $42,000 with 30 km on it. That's Canadian though and includes all taxes (13% in Ontario) and fees. the base model at the time started at $32, 000 here.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

'06 3.2 I think for around $40-42k (have to check) with extended warranty. Less than 10 miles. Cold Weather, Open Sky, Bluetooth, Bose, Optional 18" wheels. Mod free b/c first owner


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

06' with 64k at the time (June 2010) for $19k

Came with:
APR Stage 2+ (now stage 2, cam follower went and took out the HPFP)
APR HPFP (now dead)
APR RSC exhaust
S3 intercooler
BFI Stage 1 engine mount
BSH PCV revamp
RS4 reps
H&R Cup kit
DieselGeek short throw
AWE in-vent boost gauge

PO also threw in a car cover, all weather mats, another set of carpet mats, an Audi banner flag, a framed APR Motorsports poster, some miscellaneous extra parts (oil filter, cam follower, etc), and a Forge wastegate actuator (still new, never installed if anyone is interested )

Features or lack thereof: OpenSky, no cold weather, no bluetooth, no nav


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

06 with 51k for 15.2k on (american) thanksgiving 2010

DSG, sport package tan interior, nav, open sky, bose, b6 wheels with snow tires (along with the sport package bi-color wheels that were on the car)

mod free

less than one month into owning the car I had to replace the battery and cam follower, cam shaft, and hpfp


----------



## MrsYareka (Dec 29, 2012)

Bought my 2011 2.0T (TFSI) S-line with black leather, open sky, bluetooth, just a little over two weeks ago..... Traded/sold my mazda 6 (I'm sure I will hear about that later) and put a little extra down.... original price was 26k.... they came down to just a little over 19k.... spent a little over 17k once it was all said and done.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

bought new in august 2009, 3.2q sline w/ titanium. Only options missing were nav (added '11 rns-e later) and "sport" = magnetic ride (now on KW V1) + sport seats (no solution yet ). 

sticker was 51k, purchased for 40.5k + tax with 10km (my own test drive ) in CDN $ = 36k USD at aug 09 Xrates

paid 'er off last december!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2007 3.2 Quattro S-line with 10,600 Miles for $21,000 USD. Importing cost's of 3,500 puts it at $24,500. Compare that to Similar 2009 S-line here is Edmonton being sold for $32,000 with 50k Miles. 

Everything but Nav for options.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

New with opensky, premium pkg, and a few other options, alltaxes, delivery etc. included, it was $27,xxx. Price before delivery, taxes etc. was $24,xxx.

Year-end pricing, and a wife like a chained pit bull, that's discovered a preference for gnawing on salesmen.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

'06 A3 Sport 6MT w/OpenSky, Bose, NAV, Convenience. Essentially loaded. 
Purchased in August 2005. Believe sticker was around $35k, purchased for around $33k.
Just over 100,000 mi. on the ODO at this point.


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

2006 DSG, 2.0T. opensky, sport package, Bluetooth. No mods. Purchased in 2008 (2 yrs old, 39k miles) for $17,000.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

2006 3.2 bought it almost three years ago. 16k miles $24,000 has every option except cold weather and NAV.

Edit: had a few months of original warranty and 2 years CPO which is now over. Dealer helped me out a bunch at first changing stuff that shouldn't have been covered by CPO but later started giving me the cold shoulder.


----------



## cmercernewyork (Apr 25, 2012)

I got my 2009 A3 2.0T Quattro with Bluetooth at 60K with CPO (2 years 40K miles) for $20,500. 

it seemed like a good deal at the time. I am not entirely impressed with the CPO as Audi seems more inclined to make me jump through hoops than other car manufacturers that I have dealt with.


----------



## Vishio (Nov 1, 2012)

after reading all these, damn i feel as if my car was expensive lol

bought the car in July 2012 24k total -- 2008 2.0T about 33k miles, open sky, navigation, cold weather, black leather, Blue tooth, i think that's it. 

o and a CPO for 2 years or 50k -- but i have rendered that useless with all my mods ....my dealer is a huge turd


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

08 3.2 with 9.4k miles / $26,500 - June 2011. 1 year left on factory warranty at time of purchase and got is certified.

Thinking about selling it for what I paid with 25k miles.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

2008 lava grey titanium package w/ cold weather, open sky, no nav. Bought in 2010. 36k miles w/ CPO for $26,500.

then i emptied my bank account on mods...and am continuing to do so :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I stole mine.


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

jds215 said:


> 2008 lava grey titanium package w/ cold weather, open sky, no nav. Bought in 2010. 36k miles w/ CPO for $26,500.
> 
> then i emptied my bank account on mods...and am continuing to do so :thumbup:


haha dude identical to me!

08 lava grey, 28k miles s-line w/nav and bose speakers and all the goods (but no blue tooth?) for $23,700 no mods had brand new michelins on them and warranty still on it.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

TOYPAJ said:


> haha dude identical to me!
> 
> 08 lava grey, 28k miles s-line w/nav and bose speakers and all the goods (but no blue tooth?) for $23,700 no mods had brand new michelins on them and warranty still on it.


U got a good deal my friend


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

I picked up my 06 A3 3.2 S-line in march of 2012, with 56K? 
I paid 15K cash i had to drive 4 hours to Minneapolis to get it.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

$$Rich$$ said:


> I picked up my 06 A3 3.2 S-line in march of 2012, with 56K?
> I paid 15K cash i had to drive 4 hours to Minneapolis to get it.


Nice. At least you didn't have to drive it back home for 22 hours.


----------



## Lucidity-GTI (Feb 20, 2007)

2011 Ice Silver A3 2.0T Quattro DSG w/Open Sky Sunroof, Cold Weather Package, Titanium Sport Package, and Black Roof Rails.

Car was used with 17k, paid 29.5K


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Nice. At least you didn't have to drive it back home for 22 hours.


Or you know 45-Ish Hours


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Or you know 45-Ish Hours


I did it alone. You had wifey to keep you company


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

jds215 said:


> U got a good deal my friend



yeah I know, nothing is wrong with it, its at 54.5k miles and still has the stock cam follower and havne't done an intake valve cleaning yet...but I will do those soon


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

2007 2.0T Premium, DSG, cold weather package, open sky
purchased in March 2011 for $13k, 1-owner, 93k miles


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

2011 2.0t DSG premium open sky bought June 2012 with 48k miles on it (guy commuted from Portland to Seattle) got it for 21k. 

Now has 

S3 grill
S3 Oem mirrors
S3 intercooler
Oem Euro xenon led headlights
Apr software (stock, 91, 93, valet)
HR coilovers street (stainless version)
19" VMR 708
Tinted windows
Euro 4 spoke paddle shifter wheel swap


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Just bought a new one in December. I could have got one 3000 below sticker if it was on the lot but finding the options I wanted was near impossible. So I paused sticker for the car that I wanted with options. Since I was buying new I was picky. I did get a 750 loyalty credit. But they wanted to charge me 2000 to add roof rails which is a normal 500 upgrade. M

So ended up with a 2013 Quatrro slime
Titatium package
Cold weather package
Convenience package
Sunroof 
Navi
Extra set of Matt's and truck liner which I did not need
Ordered roof rails and putting in myself-).

Overall much happier with this compared to my recently totaled 2007


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

wishntoboutside said:


> d
> Ordered roof rails and putting in myself-).


Roof rack rails go through the body. Are you going to drill thru the metal and install these? I think I rather have a dealership do that to a brand new car since headliner etc has to be removed and holes will need to be sealed up to ensure no leaks. if its dealer installed at least it would be covered if it leaked


----------



## finaloption (Jan 1, 2013)

i'll be taking delivery this weekend of a new 2013 2.0t premium plus with cold weather, convenience, open sky, aluminum roof rails & weather mats for a smidge under 34k. 

i'll post pics up when i get the car


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

wishntoboutside said:


> *Extra set of Matt's* and truck liner which I did not need


Is that the salesman name? (well, salesmen)


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

empivw said:


> Roof rack rails go through the body. Are you going to drill thru the metal and install these? I think I rather have a dealership do that to a brand new car since headliner etc has to be removed and holes will need to be sealed up to ensure no leaks. if its dealer installed at least it would be covered if it leaked


Yes you are correct headliner needs to be removed to do this. Drill thru the roof and done thru a body shop not the Audi techs. I recently saw it done and a teenager did it . Well if he can do it. My mechanic friend and I can do it. I am sure some type of silicone is used to prevent water leaking. Heck if it does we will just trade it in a few years for a new S3.

It just sucks because the options I wanted was like trying to spot a bald eagle on the tree.


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

In 2008 I bought a 2007 A3 S-line with 9430 miles for $23,500


----------



## a3onfire (Apr 21, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> New with opensky, premium pkg, and a few other options, alltaxes, delivery etc. included, it was $27,xxx. Price before delivery, taxes etc. was $24,xxx.
> 
> Year-end pricing, and a wife like a chained pit bull, that's discovered a preference for gnawing on salesmen.


 so retarded :facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

a3onfire said:


> so retarded :facepalm:


How is that retarded? Up here that car would have sold for well over 30. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

in the summer of 2011, i bought a 2012 black/black Titanium quattro with nav, open sky, ipod, mats, etc for $37k. brand spanking new.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

November 2012 purchased a 06 A3 2.0s with dsg, open sky, leather seats, winter package with 74,000 miles for $8,200.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

3 weeks ago I bought a 2007 3.2 S-line w/42,863 miles for $18,500. One owner, all service/ maintenance up to date. Then last week the AC crapped out costing me an additional $443.00.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> 3 weeks ago I bought a 2007 3.2 S-line w/42,863 miles for $18,500. One owner, all service/ maintenance up to date. Then last week the AC crapped out costing me an additional $443.00.


Nice fine! And now i don't feel so bad - my 2007 3.2 with 20k Miles just had the A/C go.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Nice fine! And now i don't feel so bad - my 2007 3.2 with 20k Miles just had the A/C go.


I live in Seattle so I run the heat in June.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I live in Seattle so I run the heat in June.


haha I will be running the heat then too.


----------



## born2drum (Feb 7, 2013)

*2010 Audi A3 Titanium S Package*

I recently purchased a 2010 CPO Audi A3 Black Edition 2.0TFSI with 27086 miles on it with original new car warranty for another 10 months in addition to a two year CPO warranty. Dealer was asking $26,990 and bought it for $23,800 plus taxes and $5k down. Total was about $27ish or so and financed at 3.91% :/

Has convenience package, premium plus package, titanium package w/ Alcantara sport seats, open sky roof, Audi AMI with Navigation


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

2012 TDI 
Titanium pkg
Sport pkg
Premium plus pkg
Cold weather pkg
Convenience pkg 
Navigation
and floor mats

So pretty much everything but open sky. 

4 miles on it when I picked it up for 38K out the door which included CA sales tax. Paid cash so no financing.


----------



## soysauce360 (Oct 5, 2012)

2010 ibis white fwd premium plus
dsg
Titanium package
open sky
cold weather
Blue tooth
23,000 miles purchased in july 2011 for $24,500


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

January 2011 I bought '09 A3 with 95K miles on it for $13 000. Now I am at 131K miles.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

i bought mine brand new with 16 miles on odo back in may of 2010.

ice silver, s-line (std equip), prem plus, dsg, open sky

msrp: $33,150
invoice: $31,515
price paid: $29,300 + tax/lic

i was stoked to get his deal. other dealers wouldn't come close to this price. all the negotiating was done via email and painless.


----------



## skramer (Jun 23, 2012)

2012 A3 TDI Premium Plus, 7.2k miles on it, 30k


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Bought mine brand new in October of 2009, 2010 A3 Quattro 2.0T, Open Sky, titanium package for $34,000 before taxes. 22 miles on the odometer.


----------



## easthk (Oct 10, 2004)

2010 quattro 2.0T
titanium
DSG
cold weather
8800 miles
paid $31k in march 2012

car was mint- super clean barely driven, a trade-in at a Porsche dealership listed for $34k in Illinois, apparently the guy was upgrading. Jumped on it as quattro 2.0t's were tough to find, especially with heated Alcantara seats.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

easthk said:


> 2010 quattro 2.0T
> titanium
> DSG
> cold weather
> ...


pics or no one believes you


----------



## ipponrg (Dec 25, 2010)

brand new 2012 Audi A3 made to order in July 2011 and picked up February 2012 with 8 miles on the ODO. 

- Titanium package
- quattro 
- premium plus
- NO sunroof


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

Picking up my 2007 3.2Q (on Sunday 10 March 2013) with 56,000 miles, 1-owner, black/black, premium, s-line, cold weather, Bluetooth, satellite radio/Bose and open sky for $17,000. Needs a detail, some PDR, new bolsters (of course) and an arm rest cover.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

a3onfire said:


> so retarded :facepalm:





Ponto said:


> How is that retarded? Up here that car would have sold for well over 30.


Oh don't worry about him...

He's upset that I queried his linguistic./grammatical skills, so now everything I say must be "retarded" in order for him not to feel offended.

Or maybe he takes issue with posting non-helpful, OT replies... which in this case would be _particularly _ironic! :laugh:

We have high hopes for him though... One day he may even learn to capitalize!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

TBomb said:


> I stole mine.


I feel like I did based on some of the prices in here with similar mileage at the time. :laugh:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

1) 2006 A3 2.0T 6sp, lava/black, sport, open sky, bixenon, convenience. 
Bought with 8500 miles for $23k in 9/2006.
Sold with 24k miles for $22,5k in 8/2007.

2) 2009 A3 2.0T Quattro, lava/grey, premium, convenience, open sky, cold weather, Audi Care, new Michelin PSS.
Bought with 18k miles for $23k 7/2012.
NOT SELLING.


----------



## hgrail (Nov 21, 2002)

About 3 weeks ago I bought by silver 2012 S-Line for $26k USD with only $6,700 miles on it and full warranty.

No complaints here.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

2006 2.0T manual w/ premium pkg 24k miles purchased in fall '10 for $18,000 from a private seller.
love this car so far and plan on keeping it for a while.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

my a3 was cheap...my membership to the vortex made it expensive


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

tcardio said:


> my a3 was cheap...my membership to the vortex made it expensive


:thumbup:

Like.


----------



## vwaudipreferred (Jul 19, 2005)

Three days ago i picked up a black on black cloth '06 2.0t with 68k, opensky, 6 speed, bixenons for $11,495. Car is mint. My wifes first Audi and i have to say I'm a little jealous. My slammed gti drives nowhere near a nice as the a3 does.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

2006 A3 Sport DSG, OpenSky, Xenons, Bose/Sat, 
Purchased in Aug 2005, delivered in Sept 2005. 3 miles were on the clock. Paid $32.5K
At 92K miles now.


----------



## Rathroe (Dec 13, 2011)

2009 2.0T FWD 6 spd manual black/black w/ 51k miles and only 1 owner. Navigation, Bose, Opensky, Stock for now. I pick it up this Saturday b/c I work out of state and had to wait for banks to talk to each other.

Paid $18,250 from a private seller in SLC, Utah


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

06 
70K miles 
Lava Grey
No-options
H&R Sport Springs
Bilstein Shocks
StopTech BBK
H&R 10mm Spacers
GAIC 93 Program
$13000


----------

